# wood samples from Mark



## phinds (Mar 10, 2021)

Mark (@Mr. Peet) has been very generous about loaning me wood sample for the wood ID site. Often when he orders sample he'll have them shipped to me so I can get pics (including processing the end grain) before I return them to him. He just did that with a big batch of samples from a wood sample vendor in Germany. Here are a few of the more visually interesting ones and then the rest of the batch.

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 3


----------



## phinds (Mar 10, 2021)

Oh, and by the way, everyone should send cards of condolences to Mark since due to PayPay's grossly unfair currency conversion rate he went way over budget on these and now he's in the dog house with Ellen and we all know what it's like to overspend on tools and stuff and have that happen.

Reactions: Funny 2 | Sincere 2


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Mar 11, 2021)

Wow they look great! 
I might ask Mr Peet about his contact in Germany because that would be cheaper for me to get interesting samples.
I can totally understand about over spending my girlfriend don’t even ask anymore any time I get wood in the mail


----------



## phinds (Mar 11, 2021)

Gonzalodqa said:


> Wow they look great!
> I might ask Mr Peet about his contact in Germany because that would be cheaper for me to get interesting samples.
> I can totally understand about over spending my girlfriend don’t even ask anymore any time I get wood in the mail


You'd be much better off first trying US vendors such as Mark himself, Gary Green, and Alan Curtis.


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Mar 11, 2021)

I had deal quite a bit with Gary Green, awesome guy.
Mark sent me some species he had available but I already had some of them and I was not really that interested I the rest (I have to be really interested in a sample to justify the cost of shipping across the Atlantic)
That is why Germany sounds interesting to me, shipping is way cheaper


----------



## phinds (Mar 11, 2021)

Gonzalodqa said:


> I had deal quite a bit with Gary Green, awesome guy.
> Mark sent me some species he had available but I already had some of them and I was not really that interested I the rest (I have to be really interested in a sample to justify the cost of shipping across the Atlantic)
> That is why Germany sounds interesting to me, shipping is way cheaper


Have you tried Alan? He has the most extensive list in the US. Unfortunately he's also sometimes quite slow in filling orders.


----------



## Gonzalodqa (Mar 11, 2021)

No, i don’t really know who he is.
Maybe if you can pm his information I can contact him and see what he might have available. 
I am right now dealing with Richard Kuehndorf to order some interesting samples though


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 11, 2021)

phinds said:


> Oh, and by the way, everyone should send cards of condolences to Mark since due to PayPay's grossly unfair currency conversion rate he went way over budget on these and now he's in the dog house with Ellen and we all know what it's like to overspend on tools and stuff and have that happen.


You mean he doesn't have a secret Paypal account and sneaks stuff to the garage while she's sleeping? Works for me to this point in time!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 11, 2021)

So I can surmise from the bottom right of the 1st photo that all my cane rods are actually wood rods?


----------



## phinds (Mar 11, 2021)

Gonzalodqa said:


> Germany sounds interesting to me, shipping is way cheaper


I missed the fact that you live in Europe. My bad.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Mar 11, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> You mean he doesn't have a secret Paypal account and sneaks stuff to the garage while she's sleeping? Works for me to this point in time!


Actually he does. He uses mine and slips me cash when Ellen is not looking.


Mike Hill said:


> So I can surmise from the bottom right of the 1st photo that all my cane rods are actually wood rods?


No, like bamboo they are grass not wood.


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 11, 2021)

phinds said:


> No, like bamboo they are grass not wood.


Good, I was getting worried there for a while!


----------



## phinds (Mar 11, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Good, I was getting worried there for a while!


You worry too much


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 11, 2021)

Those are some awesome samples! Can't begin to imagine his full collection! Chuck


----------



## phinds (Mar 11, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Those are some awesome samples! Can't begin to imagine his full collection! Chuck


Well, you can see a lot of it on my site

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 11, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> You mean he doesn't have a secret Paypal account and sneaks stuff to the garage while she's sleeping? Works for me to this point in time!


My budget was $500 US... the samples were just under. Shipping was around $80 or so and PayPal charged over 14%, about another $80. Secrets create work, both mental and physical. Not worth it to me or my God. Had I known PayPal would have charged so much (was quoted 5.4%) I would have likely passed on the purchase. They look good. I passed on several $30 dollar samples, just could not do it. And you know, they will only cost more later...


----------

